# Thomas Gottschalk präsentiert die "Menschen 2010"



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Nach "Wetten, dass"-Unfall hat er sich entschieden
Thomas Gottschalk präsentiert die "Menschen 2010"​*

Thomas Gottschalk (60) hat den wohl schlimmsten Tag in seiner Karriere hinter sich. Am Samstag war er wie gewohnt als Moderator der Wetten, dass...?-Sendung tätig. Als sich gleich der erste Wettkandidat schwer verletzte. Aufgrund des Unglücks von Samuel Koch (23) und den nicht einschätzbaren Folgen, brach Thomas Gottschalk im Einklang mit dem ZDF die Sendung ab.

Am Sonntag soll Thomas Gottschalk wieder eine große ZDF-Live-Show moderieren, den Jahresrückblick „Menschen 2010“. Doch kann ein Entertainer knapp eine Woche nach so einem Unglück wieder gutgelaunt moderieren? Diese Frage stellte sich auch Thomas Gottschalk und sagte zur Bild: „Ich entscheide am Donnerstag, ob ich den Jahresrückblick moderiere. Im Moment geht es allein um die Genesung von Samuel. Davon mache ich meine Entscheidung abhängig.“

ZDF- Programmdirektor Thomas Bellut hingegen war sich sicher: „Wir gehen davon aus, dass Thomas Gottschalk moderieren wird.“ Und damit schien er recht zu behalten, denn nicht Donnerstag, sondern schon heute hat Thomas Gottschalk sich entschieden die Sendung am Sonntag, beziehungsweise am Freitag, wann die Aufzeichnung stattfindet, zu moderieren. Wir sind gespannt, ob Thomas kurz nach Samuels Unfall wieder zu seiner alten Form zurückfinden wird. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

hoffentlich fuchtelt er dabei nicht wieder so fürchterlich  :thx:


----------

